# 68 Transmission Leak - Thoughts?



## cgseaman (Jul 14, 2010)

I finally get around to putting the front of the car on jack stands and crawl under to inspect why I can't seem to keep cardboard dry underneath.

*Bottom line up front:* Does anyone recognize this type of pan and is it worth replacing it? Is a crappy pan or bad gasket a likely culprit of trans fluid coating it's surroundings?

Now for the wordiness....

I see the transmission pan has a thin coat of fluid on it's outside (as does some of the other things around it) and the bolts have some build-up too. The guy I bought it from a few months ago told me he overserviced it on accident, however I assume that wouldn't have coated all that I've seen. (and the leaking would have stopped by now.)

It doesn't seem like a POS pan, but when I called to ask the guy a question he said that in his opinion he'd replace it with a more expensive one ($130). I already have a new filter/gasket that I was going to put on, but can anyone attest to this type of pan being any good?

Thanks for any help!

Chris


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Chromed covers and pans leak, the gasket can't stick to chrome very well. You can grind the chrome off the gasket surface, then reseal it. The previous owner couldn't get the leak to stop either, that's why he said to get a better pan. You could put a stock painted pan back on, or go aluminum.


----------



## cgseaman (Jul 14, 2010)

Is there much difference in these below? Prices are $85, $140 and $130 (Left to Right)...not including shipping.

Just want to make sure I make the right choice.

Thanks, Chris


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

If it were me, I'd run a stock GM $10 junkyard pan. The secret is to peen the pan bolt holes with a ball peen hammer (from the top side) so that the pan rails are dead flat. Also, load spreaders between the bolts can help (like the ones used on stamped valve covers). Usually, TH400's like to leak from the filler tube o-ring. Be sure that the filler tube is not the culprit....it can leak, and send fluid down onto the pan, appearing like a pan leak, when it's not. Good luck.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

jetstang said:


> Chromed covers and pans leak, the gasket can't stick to chrome very well. You can grind the chrome off the gasket surface, then reseal it. The previous owner couldn't get the leak to stop either, that's why he said to get a better pan. You could put a stock painted pan back on, or go aluminum.


:agree
grind the chrome off and with a new gasket it'll seal right up.


----------



## cgseaman (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks for the advice everyone. Right now I just have the front up on jack stands and need to get to sears to get 2 for the rear so I can crawl under the car when it's level and drain the pan. Then I'll be able to sneak a peak at everything. (And at least change the gasket/filter.)

Good times....at least it's a hobby.


----------

